# UT3 flüssig, WoW aber nicht?



## leckaeis (20. Januar 2009)

Aloha,

also ich kenne mich nicht sonderlich gut damit aus, wie sehr das Internet die Peformance beeinflusst. Aber aus irgendeinem Grund, laufen Spiele wie Assassin's Creed, Unreal Tournament 3 oder GTA IV auf höchster Grafik flüssig auf meinem Rechner.

World of Warcraft allerdings nicht. Woran liegt das?


----------



## Nightwraith (20. Januar 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> also ich kenne mich nicht sonderlich gut damit aus, wie sehr das Internet die Peformance beeinflusst. Aber aus irgendeinem Grund, laufen Spiele wie Assassin's Creed, Unreal Tournament 3 oder GTA IV auf höchster Grafik flüssig auf meinem Rechner.
> 
> World of Warcraft allerdings nicht. Woran liegt das?


Das kommt mir bekannt vor...
liegt je nach Problem vll auch an der Verbindung, alle Blizz-Server sind z.Z. nicht besonders schnell


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. Januar 2009)

Weil WoW ein MMORPG ist udn da einfach viel mehr Spieler als in GTA etc. da sind.
Natürlich gibts noch andere Gründe...


----------



## silver18781 (20. Januar 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> also ich kenne mich nicht sonderlich gut damit aus, wie sehr das Internet die Peformance beeinflusst. Aber aus irgendeinem Grund, laufen Spiele wie Assassin's Creed, Unreal Tournament 3 oder GTA IV auf höchster Grafik flüssig auf meinem Rechner.
> 
> World of Warcraft allerdings nicht. Woran liegt das?


bezweifel ich


----------



## Ridiculous (20. Januar 2009)

goblin du beziehst dich gerade von einem mmorpg auf ein single player modus bei einem spiel.

btw, was heißt flüssig laufen, ruckeln/ lags?


----------



## leckaeis (20. Januar 2009)

Ein Offline-Spiel kann laggen? Wär mir neu o.O

Nein, mit "flüssig laufen", mein ich, es ruckelt nicht. Hab auch UT3 im Internet auf der größten Map mit höchster Spielerzahl gespielt - einwandfrei.


----------



## Elda (20. Januar 2009)

silver18781 schrieb:


> bezweifel ich


hab ich mir auch grad gedacht ^^


----------



## claet (20. Januar 2009)

gib doch mal hardware an


----------



## poTTo (20. Januar 2009)

Stell dich mal in eine Instanz direkt an die Wand und schau mal wieviel FPS du hast. Werden sehr viele sein, ähnlich wie in deinen anderen Spielen. In Singleplayer Games läuft alles ziemlich linear ab, der einzige der sich frei bewegt bist du. Bei UT3 muss der Server nur max. 4-10Leute berechnen. 

Bei WoW allerdings, muss der Server wenns hoch kommt 100-200 Leute berechnen, alle auf einem sehr kleine Terrain zusammen. Jeder bewegt sich frei und macht unvorhersehbare Dinge. Sei es springen, Emotions, Feuerwerk, auf einem Mount reiten, .... etc. Diese Datenmenge muss der Server wuppen und dir in Form von Grafik zur Verfügung stellen. So und daher ruckelt es, da der Server irgendwann seine Grenze erreicht hat, du entsprechend die Grafik bis oben hoch geschraubt hast (die anderen Games laufen ja flüssig).

Hoffe ich konnt das einigermaßen verständlich rüberbringen. 

btw: auf einem Server befinden sich mal locker ~6000 Spieler, die 100-200 sind evtl. nur die die dir in unmittelbarer Nähe angezeigt werden.


----------



## leckaeis (20. Januar 2009)

Hab 4 GB Ram,
Ne Geforce GTS 9600er GraKa
Und nen ziemlich alten 1,8ghz Prozessor.

Hab auch keine anderen Programme im Hintergrund laufen, die die Performance beeinflussen könnten, wie ICQ, oder Firerfox.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (20. Januar 2009)

UT3 ein Singelplayer Game? Auf welchem Mond lebt ihr denn...

WoW frisst allerdings mehr Speicher als die meisten Spiele. Das kann bei dir wie auch bei mir das Ruckeln hervorrufen. Sagen kann ich dir das ich es noch nicht gelöst habe. Hab auch nichts in Foren gefunden.. es ist einfach da und auch Blizz bekannt. Immerhin leiden 70% der Spieler daran.

Falls ich was finde.. meld ich mich. Will demnächst noch paar Dinge ausprobieren.


----------



## fripon (20. Januar 2009)

Mach einfach mal die Schatten bei WoW aus.

Du kannst ein MMO niemals mit einem nicht MMO Spiel vergleichen.

Dein PC muss wesentlich mehr Datenverarbeiten als bei nicht MMO Spielen.

Das war immer so.

Abhilfe würde dir evtl. mehr Ram schaffen (wieviel hast du denn momentan?)

Natürlich bräuchtest du dann (ab mehr wie 3gb) auch nen 64bit System empfehle dir Vista Ultimate 64bit ;D


----------



## Technocrat (20. Januar 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> Diese Datenmenge muss der Server wuppen und dir in Form von Grafik zur Verfügung stellen.



Falsch. Der Server sendet nur Beschreibungen was zu zeigen/zumachen sei, die Texturen, Graphik und Sounds erzeugt und/oder liefert der Client.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (20. Januar 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> Bei WoW allerdings, muss der Server wenns hoch kommt 100-200 Leute berechnen, alle auf einem sehr kleine Terrain zusammen. Jeder bewegt sich frei und macht unvorhersehbare Dinge. Sei es springen, Emotions, Feuerwerk, auf einem Mount reiten, .... etc. Diese Datenmenge muss der Server wuppen und dir in Form von Grafik zur Verfügung stellen. So und daher ruckelt es, da der Server irgendwann seine Grenze erreicht hat, du entsprechend die Grafik bis oben hoch geschraubt hast (die anderen Games laufen ja flüssig).



Stimmt so nicht. WoW ist anders aufgebaut. Der Server ist im Prinzip nur sowas wie ein Daten Vermittler. Berechnet wird das ganze auf deinem PC. Positionsdaten berechnet der Server und das auch nur um Cheats vorzubeugen. Sonst würde Blizz gewiss das auch noch auf unsere PC's verschieben. Mounts, Inventar, Erfolge, Punkte, Level, usw sind alles ebenfalls nur Daten die Vermittelt werden. Der normale ablauf dürfte sein User -> Server -> Datenbank -> Server -> User.



Technocrat schrieb:


> Falsch. Der Server sendet nur Beschreibungen was zu zeigen/zumachen sei, die Texturen, Graphik und Sounds erzeugt und/oder liefert der Client.



Richtig. Warst schneller als ich ^^


----------



## Scarysize (20. Januar 2009)

soso...deine hardware is soweit in ordnung, aber  diese viele, einzelnen und va. verschiedenen aktion die spieler in deiner umgebung durchführen belasten gerade gerade deinen prozessor sehr. das dann noch zu sätzlich zu dem problem das poTTo angesprochen hat führt meiner meinung nach zum ruckeln. 

noch ne frage: ist dein cpu ein single- oder dualcore cpu?


----------



## Ducmort (20. Januar 2009)

hier stand noch nie was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollivan (20. Januar 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Hab 4 GB Ram,
> Ne Geforce GTS 9600er GraKa
> Und nen ziemlich alten 1,8ghz Prozessor.
> 
> Hab auch keine anderen Programme im Hintergrund laufen, die die Performance beeinflussen könnten, wie ICQ, oder Firerfox.



Hast du viele Addons in WoW am laufen? Manche können die Performance ganz schön drücken. War bei mir auch mal so, Titan Panel gegen FuBar ausgetauscht, seitdem keine Probleme mehr.. Einfach mal gucken was die so an Speicher schlucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielleicht hilft das ja was..

achja, und wie kriegst du GTA IV auf höchsten Einstellungen flüssig zum laufen? das versuch ich bisher selbst auf mittleren Einstellungen vergeblich, und mein Rechner ist eig nicht der älteste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## poTTo (20. Januar 2009)

ich weis ihr zwei Schlauberger, ich habs ja nur Userfreundlich verpackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (20. Januar 2009)

Der normale User gibt es aber wieder so von sich wenn er es schon falsch präsentiert kriegt.. denk dran.. alle User sind Brote. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja Addons sind durchaus ein Problem. Das stimmt. Gerade MobMap und Questhelper sind da wohl das beste Beispiel wie man sinnlos Cache freßen kann. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung... vor jedem Raid muss ich die ausmachen damit ich Naxx annehmbar zocken kann.


----------



## Vizard (20. Januar 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> also ich kenne mich nicht sonderlich gut damit aus, wie sehr das Internet die Peformance beeinflusst. Aber aus irgendeinem Grund, laufen Spiele wie Assassin's Creed, Unreal Tournament 3 oder GTA IV auf höchster Grafik flüssig auf meinem Rechner.
> 
> World of Warcraft allerdings nicht. Woran liegt das?



Glaube ich dir gleich WoW ruckelt bei mir auch manchmal obwohl ich meistens nen sehr hohen fps und ne latenz von 50 oder 60 hab.
Und andere Games die Weitaus mehr leistung benötigen (auch UT3 und auch im Multiplayer) ruckeln null. Da hat Blizzard wohl schlechte Arbeit geleistet beim programmieren.

MfG Vizard


----------



## ScreamSchrei (20. Januar 2009)

Vizard schrieb:


> Glaube ich dir gleich WoW ruckelt bei mir auch manchmal obwohl ich meistens nen sehr hohen fps und ne latenz von 50 oder 60 hab.
> Und andere Games die Weitaus mehr leistung benötigen (auch UT3 und auch im Multiplayer) ruckeln null. Da hat Blizzard wohl schlechte Arbeit geleistet beim programmieren.
> 
> MfG Vizard



Die Vermutung hege ich auch schon länger. Ich denke wir sollten Patch 3.0.8 abwarten... da wird ja doch einiges optimiert.


----------



## claet (20. Januar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nacht liegts hier am Prozzi.

Mir wurde mal geflüstert, dass WoW hohe Ansprüche an Ram und CPU stellt im Gegensatz
zu anderen Spielen. Stimmt auch in etwa mit meiner Erfahrung über eine, wobei eine gute Graka
den Rest durchaus nochmal entlasten kann. Allerdings würde ich bei dir definitiv für WoW den
Flaschenhals bei der CPU ansetzen. Andere Spiele beanspruchen eben primär die Graka und WoW
braucht auch die Rechenpower


----------



## painschkes (20. Januar 2009)

_Eingabeverzögerung und Schatten hast du deaktiviert / runtergestellt? Hat vielen hier im Forum geholfen =]


Und wie cleat schon sagte , CPU solltest du ersetzen._


----------



## claet (20. Januar 2009)

Vizard schrieb:


> Glaube ich dir gleich WoW ruckelt bei mir auch manchmal obwohl ich meistens nen sehr hohen fps und ne latenz von 50 oder 60 hab.
> Und andere Games die Weitaus mehr leistung benötigen (auch UT3 und auch im Multiplayer) ruckeln null. Da hat Blizzard wohl schlechte Arbeit geleistet beim programmieren.
> 
> MfG Vizard



ja also moment - jetzt müssen wir aber doch mal klären

ruckeln != laags

momentan laagt es ab und an mal, aber das hat nix mit ruckeln zu tun und hat tatsächlich damit zu tun, dass der Server überlastet ist
da ändert kein PC was dran. wirklich _ruckeln_ tuts bei mir nie (Hardware in der Sig, nix außergewöhnliches)

edit:
also auf kil'jaeden isses spürbar an abenden wo viele leute raiden sind .. mals so als nebeninfo

edit2:
painschkes nimmt mich wahr /cheer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit3:
hab bei flickwerk wenn alles castet und rummst immernoch 25fps .. reicht vollkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst fast immer mehr als 100


----------



## Vizard (20. Januar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> ja also moment - jetzt müssen wir aber doch mal klären
> 
> ruckeln != laags
> 
> ...



Ob das nun ein serverlag oder nicht ist ist mir ziemlich schnuppe das zeigt nur einmal mehr das WoW schlecht programmiert ist oder Blizzard hat einfach nur hoffnunglos veraltete server.
Denn normalerweise sollte es bei so einem PC NIEMALS laggen ob nun serverlag oder nicht die sollen mal was dagegen machen und endlich den neuen patch rausbringen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Vizard


----------



## Squizzel (20. Januar 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> ich weis ihr zwei Schlauberger, ich habs ja nur Userfreundlich verpackt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein was du geschrieben hast ist schlichtweg falsch.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:

WoW hat eine Grafik die nicht besonders berauschend ist, das stimmt. Aber leider gilt die Analogie "Schlechtere Grafik = mehr FPS bei gleicher Rechenleistung" nicht. Ich gehöre wirklich nicht zu den ewigen Nörglern und Kritikern, aber die Grafikengine von WoW ist einfach nicht so gut Programmiert wie die von anderen Spielen. So kommt es nunmal zu Stande, dass ich mit meinem Rechner Crysis durchgehend flüssig und mit höheren Frames bei maximalen Details zum laufen bekomme als WoW. Wenn man jetzt mal die Grafik von Crisys mit der von WoW vergleicht...
Dabei macht es für deinen Rechner absolut keinen Unterschied ob dort 20 NPCs stehen die du abballerst und mit 20 Freunden in einem Raid spielst. Bei Sologame bekommst du die Positionsangabe von der CPU berechnet, beim MMO werden die vom Netz kommenden Positionsangaber einfach nur verarbeitet. So gesehen, muss dein Rechner in einem MMO sogar weniger leisten, da die KI der NPCs der Server bringt und die KI der Spieler nicht künstlich ist.
Ich habe nur ein Wahlfach an der Hochschule belegt, welches sich mit der GFX-Programmierung von einfachen Spielen befasst und pachte daher nicht die absolute Wahrheit für mich. Aber das halbe Jahr hat ausgereicht um die Erfahrung zu machen, dass man dort unendlich viel falsch machen kann. Bei normaler Anwendersoftware macht es keinen Unterschied ob ein Algorithmus nun 10 oder 20ns braucht, da meistens das Drücken der Taste schon tausend mal länger dauert. Bei weiterverarbeitenden Grafikgeschichten kann dies jedoch enorme Sprünge in der Perfomence machen. Letztendlich kannst du Pacman so leistungshungrig machen, dass es selbst auf heutigen Highendmaschinen nicht flüssig läuft.


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Weil WoW ein MMORPG ist udn da einfach viel mehr Spieler als in GTA etc. da sind.



Das hat damit nichts zu tun. Die Anforderungen eines GTAIV an den Rechner sind definitv bei weitem höher, als es bei Wow der Fall ist. Ich habe kürzlich Wow mit einem AMD 3800 Singlecore, 2048 MB und Geforce 7900 GTX flüssig gespielt. Auflösung war 1280x1024 Pixel, Sichtweite auf mittel, Schatten aus, der Rest auf High. Mir kann also keiner erzählen, daß Wow höhere Anforderungen an den Rechner stellt, als es beispielsweise GTAIV tut. Mit dem oben genannten Rechner könntest du GTA nicht mal starten, geschweige dem spielen.

Es stimmt zwar, daß die Performance runter geht, wenn besonders viele Spieler auf dem Schirm sind. Aber laß es meinetwegen 50 Spieler sein, dann bist du immer noch weit von der Rechenleistung entfernt, die zum Darstellen eines GTAIV nötig wäre. Mit der oben genannten Gurke lief es sogar in Dalaran flüssig.

Also entweder gibt es wirklich ein Problem mit den Servern von Blizzard, oder die Latenz des TE's ist einfach graußig und er verwechselt nun Lag mit ruckeln. Wobei, sollte es an Blizzard liegen, dann frage ich mich, warum ich erst kürzlich auf dem antiquierten Rechner meiner Schwester Wow ohne Einschränkungen ruckelfrei spielen konnte. Ich war jetzt zwar in keiner Raidinstanz, die sollten angeblich ja auf separaten Servern laufen, aber alles andere lief wie geleckt. Sei es offene Welt, Hauptstadt oder PVP-Schlachten, es lief tadellos.



Technocrat schrieb:


> Falsch. Der Server sendet nur Beschreibungen was zu zeigen/zumachen sei, die Texturen, Graphik und Sounds erzeugt und/oder liefert der Client.



Absolut korrekt, den Server interessiert die Grafik nicht im geringsten, sondern gibt lediglich Informationen, die dem Clienten sagen, was zu tun ist.


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Hab 4 GB Ram,
> Ne Geforce GTS 9600er GraKa
> Und nen ziemlich alten 1,8ghz Prozessor.
> 
> Hab auch keine anderen Programme im Hintergrund laufen, die die Performance beeinflussen könnten, wie ICQ, oder Firerfox.



Mal was anderes, wo ich es gerade sehe. Du behauptest, du spielst GTAIV mit dieser Gurke auf hohen Grafiksettings flüssig? Das glaubst du doch selber nicht.


----------



## Vizard (20. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, wo ich es gerade sehe. Du behauptest, du spielst GTAIV mit dieser Gurke auf hohen Grafiksettings flüssig? Das glaubst du doch selber nicht.



Bezweifle ich auch stark weil die PC umsetzung von GTA4  genauso schlecht programmiert ist wie Crysis oder WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sie verbrauchen alle zu viel leistung.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Squizzel (20. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, wo ich es gerade sehe. Du behauptest, du spielst GTAIV mit dieser Gurke auf hohen Grafiksettings flüssig? Das glaubst du doch selber nicht.



Glaub ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Mal paar Richtwerte für GTA aus der Gamestar

Absolute Minimumdetails und dann noch arg ruckelnd:

3,8 GHz Intel 
A64 3700+ AMD 
1,0 GB RAM 
Geforce 7600/7900

Für flüssiges spielen mit max. Details braucht es:

Core 2 Duo E8600 
AMD Phenom 9650 
4,0 GB RAM
Geforce GTX 200 (Radeon Problem)

Das liegt aber eher daran, weil sie ein Konsolenspiel nicht gut für den PC umgesetzt haben.


----------



## Squizzel (20. Januar 2009)

Nachtrag:

Schaut euch mal Herr der Ringe online an. Das sieht echt sehr gut aus, hatte nette Spiegel und Schatteneffekte sowie eine recht hohe Polygonanzahl und DX10. In diesem Spiel hatte ich mehr als 3 mal soviele Frames als in Wotlk ^^


----------



## Klos1 (20. Januar 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> Schaut euch mal Herr der Ringe online an. Das sieht echt sehr gut aus, hatte nette Spiegel und Schatteneffekte sowie eine recht hohe Polygonanzahl und DX10. In diesem Spiel hatte ich mehr als 3 mal soviele Frames als in Wotlk ^^



Das stimmt! Hdro ist von der Technik her Wow um ein vielfaches überlegen und läust auf verhältnismässig alten Rechnern auch noch befriedigend. Aber wie gesagt, auch Wow spielte ich kürzlich auf einer recht alten Gurke und es lief gut. Ich würde Wow also alles andere, als hohe Hardware-Anforderungen unterstellen, egal ob Online-Game oder nicht. Das ist ganz einfach meine Erfahrung, es gibt genug Single-Playerspiele, welche bei weitem mehr Power fordern.


----------



## Provieh (20. Januar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Die Vermutung hege ich auch schon länger. Ich denke wir sollten Patch 3.0.8 abwarten... da wird ja doch einiges optimiert.



Wenn es Fehler beim programmieren gewesen wären, dann müsste es doch rein theoretisch bei jeder Person laagen? Bin mir da jetzt nicht sicher.

Aber bei mir laagt es garnichts und das WoW hohe Ansprüche an Prozessor und Ram stellt müsste man min. seit wotlk und den Grafikmin.anforderungsänderungen wissen.

Und mein PC ist bei weitem nicht high-end sondern ich hab die Grafik runtergeschrautb und das der PC von jm. zuschlecht ist ist doch nicht Blizzards Fehler beim proggen oder wie? 

Bzw. sind die Erklärungen von vorher doch schon logisch ich erklärs mal an einem Beispiel => Städteraid auf Frostwolf vor n' paar Wochen.

Da war auch ich an einem Raid beteiligt und es waren so um die 300 gegen Deffer auch nicht gerade wenige als ich herumexperimentierte weil ich noch weit hinten stand auf max. auflösung mit schatten (!) hat es geruckelt wie sonst was hab ich alles ca. auf Hälfte runtergeschraubt und Schatten ausgemacht konnte ich gut zocken ohne das ich irgendwie ne Diashow hatte...

Vondaher ist das glaube ich nicht Blizzardsfehler ... 

Und genau das Selbe tritt bei Warhammer doch auch auf und die Grafikanforderungen (min.) von Warhammer sind nochmal um ein vielfaches höher.

Zu Rockstargames generell kann man sagen das diese besser GeForcekarten unterstützen als alle anderen Grafikkarten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unowiel (20. Januar 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> also ich kenne mich nicht sonderlich gut damit aus, wie sehr das Internet die Peformance beeinflusst. Aber aus irgendeinem Grund, laufen Spiele wie Assassin's Creed, Unreal Tournament 3 oder GTA IV auf höchster Grafik flüssig auf meinem Rechner.
> 
> World of Warcraft allerdings nicht. Woran liegt das?


Hallo,

hier liegt dein Problem:


> >Und nen ziemlich alten 1,8ghz Prozessor.



World of Warcraft braucht neben viel Arbeitsspeicher auch sehr viel Prozessorleistung. Es kann daher leicht sein, dass dein etwas älterer Prozessor von WoW in die Knie gezwungen wird. Welches Betriebssystem verwendest du denn?

Gruß


----------



## Tronnic² (20. Januar 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Hab 4 GB Ram,
> Ne Geforce GTS 9600er GraKa
> *Und nen ziemlich alten 1,8ghz Prozessor.*
> 
> Hab auch keine anderen Programme im Hintergrund laufen, die die Performance beeinflussen könnten, wie ICQ, oder Firerfox.



Erstmal sorry fals es schon erwäht wurde. Ich hab jetzt aber keine Zeit mit alle 33 Posts durchzulesen.
Was ich nur sagen will ist, das du ganz bestimmt nicht GTA IV mit nem 1,8Ghz (vermutlich single core) flüssig auf max. läuft. Ist eigentlich unmöglich.

Und ob WoW seit Wotlk bei so einem Prozessor flüssig läuft, ist auch fragwürdig. Ist das problem seit dem update?

---------------------------------------



ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> UT3 ein Singelplayer Game? Auf welchem Mond lebt ihr denn...
> 
> *WoW frisst allerdings mehr Speicher als die meisten Spiele*. Das kann bei dir wie auch bei mir das Ruckeln hervorrufen. Sagen kann ich dir das ich es noch nicht gelöst habe. Hab auch nichts in Foren gefunden.. es ist einfach da und auch Blizz bekannt. Immerhin leiden 70% der Spieler daran.
> 
> Falls ich was finde.. meld ich mich. Will demnächst noch paar Dinge ausprobieren.



Fals du Arbeitsspeicher meinst, dan liegst du da falsch. WoW benötigt sogar relativ wenig Arbeitsspeicher. Und wenn du Festplatten-Platz meinst, kann ich dir ebenfals nicht zustimmen. WoW hat ziemlich genau 9,18GB. Da schlägt GTA mit ca. 15 GB zu. Nur mal so zum vergleich.


////Sry, das wurde ja fast alles schon erwähnt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unowiel (20. Januar 2009)

>Erstmal sorry fals es schon erwäht wurde. Ich hab jetzt aber keine Zeit mit alle 33 Posts durchzulesen.
>Was ich nur sagen will ist, das du ganz bestimmt nicht GTA IV mit nem 1,8Ghz (vermutlich single core) flüssig auf max. läuft. Ist eigentlich unmöglich.
Ja, das löst sein Problem ...

>Fals du Arbeitsspeicher meinst, dan liegst du da falsch. WoW benötigt sogar relativ wenig Arbeitsspeicher. Und wenn du Festplatten-Platz meinst, kann ich dir ebenfals nicht zustimmen. WoW hat ziemlich genau 9,18GB. Da schlägt GTA mit ca. 15 GB zu. Nur mal so zum vergleich.

WoW braucht bei mir im Idlemode ohne Addons 1 Gb RAM, wenn du das als wenig bezeichnest... Ich weiß ja nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (20. Januar 2009)

Ja, das bezeichne ich als wenig.   >.<


----------

